# DefaultTableDataProvider?



## weirer (22. Okt 2008)

hi!
ich hab jetzt das problem dass ich von meiner db in die tabelle der verwaltung die daten bekommen muss aber so einfach wie unter "normalem" java (abstracttablemodel) gehts ja hier nicht!
hab aber auch noch keine lösung dazu gefunden!

Kann mir wer da helfen?

Lg und danke!


----------



## maki (22. Okt 2008)

Was ist das Problem?


----------



## weirer (22. Okt 2008)

wie ich von zb einem vector oder so in den ich die daten aus der datenbank geladen habe in eine tabelle einer webanwendung / einer javaserverpage bekomme!

Lg.


----------



## Marco13 (22. Okt 2008)

Hm. Du könntest dir ein interface erstellen, für alle Klassen, die "solche" Daten beritstellen. Z.B. ... *kurz überleg* ... "TableDataProvider" oder so. Und dafür dann eine Implementierung anbieten, z.B. einen "DefaultTableDataProvider"...


----------



## weirer (22. Okt 2008)

Hi!
danke für die idee aber das hab ich mir schon selbst mal überlegt gehabt und dies ist sehr viel aufwand für wenig funktion!
ich möcht ja nur in der tabelle die user für einen newsletter anzeigen!
nya
vielleicht hat ja noch wer eine bessere / einfachere idee wie ich des machen könnt!

Lg und danke


----------



## maki (22. Okt 2008)

> wie ich von zb einem vector oder so in den ich die daten aus der datenbank geladen habe in eine tabelle einer webanwendung / einer javaserverpage bekomme!


Vector geht, aber List ist besser, dann noch ein Servlet, eine JSP mit  JSTL und fertig.

Hast du denn schon Erfahrung mit HTML, HTTP, JavaScript, CSS und vor allem Servlets?


----------



## weirer (22. Okt 2008)

Hi!
nya erfahrung ist etwasw übertrieben!
ich kann html und kenn mich mit http aus

mit servlets hab ich eher weniger erfahrung!
Lg.


----------



## weirer (31. Okt 2008)

Tpush


----------



## maki (31. Okt 2008)

Dann lerne Servlets, danach JSP (Model2/MVC).

Danach kannst du dich für Frameworks entscheiden, zB. struts, oder ein JSF Framework.


----------



## weirer (31. Okt 2008)

ich brauchs ja nur in der tabelle webuijsf:table also so stehts in der jsp datei!

Lg.


----------



## maki (31. Okt 2008)

Sosos... du wagst dich an JSF, ohne die geringste Ahnung zu haben?


----------



## weirer (3. Nov 2008)

joup...
mit netbeans geht das ja eh recht einfach...
Lg.


----------

